# 44 Rem Mag. Lever Action Ammo information



## glhx1 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a Winchester 94 Trapper Carbine, been in the box since 1994, going to break it out for deer season, Can anyone steer me in the right direction for data on hunting loads and Factory Ammo that would be appropriate for Chasing Whitetale, heheheeh, I can't find anything for the rifle, just pistol data. THX! [/b]


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

glhx1

Try Hornady Fifth Edition Vol. 1, page 500. This gives 44 mag. data for rifle only. I used a 240 gr. HP-XTP load last year on a doe and it did a great job.

Good shooting
:sniper:


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

In factory loads, I think the best for your application is to use the barns starfire load that uses the barns X bullet. For rolling your own, the nosler 250gr partition would be great, and most of the heaver bullets would be very good with the nod going to the 240gr and above in weight, and this is where the 300's shine. I think you will find the 44 will do a very good job is shots are kept to a max of 100 yards. Good luck this year!!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Mag tech jsp. That'll get em good. I know people who use em. The 260's grains.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I roll the 240 gr jacketed soft points. They are flat out deadly on snooters and deer. I have used the hollow points, but was not satisfied with the penetration. The JSP's are MUCH better... IMO
:sniper:


----------



## glhx1 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys! I will give all your suggestions a try, and see what shoots best out of the winchester ! THX again! GLH


----------

